# Best starting base car for my project...



## aspecguy99 (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok all.. first off im new to the nissan world! or.. this forum more or less, but I'm definately going to be around here a LOT more... I've been all in the honda stuff for the past 3 years, know all the in and outs.. it got kinda old... so I wanted to start somethin new... so... after much time and thought.. and research.. I have decided to do my project using nissan of course... so my plan is.. buy a 95-97 240sx... drop a rb26dett engine, with a rb20/25 trans (and all the other suspension goods needed to compensate, trust me I know theres a lot more involved, but you all already know about that), and of course, do an s15 front end conversion with a wide body kit (manufacture still pending)... so ok... I know im going to be asking many questions in the upcoming months so lets begin....


Just to let you know, I am currently starting with a good $16,500 from my last car and work'n part time to help the cause while in school.... 

1.) starting car??? What would be you guys opinion when looking for a base car... knowing that 1.) engine swap is rb26dett, 2.) s15 front-end conversion, and 3.) its gonna have a wide body kit on it.. so obivously are they any pros and cons to different trims of the 240sx's between the years of 95-97?? besides the headlight change which is irrealvent to this cause...??

2.) any shops you would recommend for engine mounts for the engine?? I was going to do a lot the work my self as far as dropping in the engine, but is there any shop in particular that I could work with to help the project go more smoothly.... i am on the west coast by the way...

and well.. i'll just leave it at those two questions for now, sorry if there was already a post "similar" to this, if so I didnt see it... thanks-


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

umm rb26dett swap will take about $9k of that, you know that, right?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

and the car will cost around $5-$6k (unless ytou buy one with a blown engine or something, cause your going to swap anyway) and you wont have enough for your kit. then tere is suspension upgrades to handle all that power. its going to take a lot of money


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

and thats not even to mention all the clearance issues involved, particularly regarding the TT setup. RB25DET would make it a good deal easier, without a whole lot of custom fab work, so if you're gonna go rb, go with the 25.


----------



## aspecguy99 (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah I know its gonna cost a lot more than the 16k that I have... but how about an just doing the sr20 then?? I could still pump out the horses with the sr20 i know... and it would fit a ton better... correct?? Also.. just as a side question... whats the major differences between redtops and blacktops.. is the s15 a blue top?? or I saw one for sale and its valve cover was painted blue... but is one better than the rest?? Also back to the question of any paticular model of 240 I should look for? Or will it just not matter since Im gonna have to swap out drivetrain anyway?? Ugh.. so many questions..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

aspecguy99 said:


> Yeah I know its gonna cost a lot more than the 16k that I have... but how about an just doing the sr20 then?? I could still pump out the horses with the sr20 i know... and it would fit a ton better... correct?? Also.. just as a side question... whats the major differences between redtops and blacktops.. is the s15 a blue top?? or I saw one for sale and its valve cover was painted blue... but is one better than the rest?? Also back to the question of any paticular model of 240 I should look for? Or will it just not matter since Im gonna have to swap out drivetrain anyway?? Ugh.. so many questions..


Redtop s13 sr20 - T25g turbo, low mount intake manifold
Blacktop s13 sr20 - T25g turbo low mount intake manifold
Blacktop s14/s15 sr20 - T28BB turbo high mount intake manifold

Blue is either repainted or a 400R or GT300 s14

Go with a non HICAS s13 with ABS if you can find it.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

S15 sr20s are not good for swaps. i cant remember why..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you have to mess around with the tailshaft length. Its just a general pain to install it.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

ok, thanx


----------

